# Snake is looking for a new home.



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

I am not sure how many have followed Snake's story, so i will quickly repeat it. She is about 4 months old now and she came to me about 7 weeks ago. She had been the intended dinner for a boy who works at my store to his pet python. 3 days later he felt she deserved to be let out... :I'll say she did....but that is besides the point. I took her in and tried to socialize her. Within 10 days of coming to my home she gave birth to 11 babies, 10 who thrived, who i am now re-homing, and 1 that was off from the start.

She has bitten me numerous times, and I have always excused it. I mean first she was terrified, then of course she was pregnant, and then she had babies, It had only ever been me and it's only ever when she's IN her cage. She's given me some nasty wounds, and I've just been more cautious around her. 

Today she got my son. This is a HUGE issue for my husband, and myself. I don't want my family to have to be afraid when going in to the cage, and its not fair for her to be isolated to make it safe for my kids. She has endured a lot in her 4 months of life and deserves a home that she will thrive in. I don't believe I am capable of providing that for her and my husband wants to give her back to the boy from work for another go. I need to find a home quickly and think this is a better venue for finding her somewhere great than kijiji or other mainstream venues....

Anyone interested in helping this sweet girl with some fear management issues out??????


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you post about Snake's biting in the behaviour section, some members may be able to help you get her to the point where she's fine. I would try to work with her first before thinking of rehoming. She's been through a lot and then would have to get used to yet another new home. She's getting passed around a lot


----------



## Kimbo (Jul 9, 2009)

Im confused, is snake a snake or a rat o.0?


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL Snake is a rat. 

I did post in there when i first joined about her biting. We've had her now for about 7 weeks and she's bitten me at least a dozen times, 2ce that i should have gotten stitches for. My husband has wanted her out from the first time she bit me, and now that she has bit my son, well, I want her to have a good home. I am hoping someone here might be able to provide that.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

If you yourself are prepared to work with her, I would post a new thread in the behaviour section. Are the babies weaned now? If so, then it's a different situation than when you posted before really. It could have been interpreted at protecting her babies then.

I don't think this forum is really very good for rehoming purposes. Apparently www.goosemoose.com is one of the best.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If she bites it's because she is afraid and you have put too much pressure on her. Just give her a break after having have to live with a Python! I would bite the first person that handled me too.
She is only a rat with a brain to survive.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

I put too much pressure on her???? You are shitting me right? I'd let her chew my stupid hand off before i got rid of her without trying everything. But I am not the only person involved in this situation.

My husband will not tolerate it anymore. Biting the child was just plain and simply too much for him. Silly me thought I'd get support and maybe a home by posting this, not being berated.

Don't worry, I'll go back to being a rat owner who doesn't know these forums exist and do things the way he says to.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rats dont only bite because they are afraid. Mine certainly isn't afraid of me and he wouldn't hesitate to chomp down on my fingers if I gave him the chance.

If rats are considered to be 'so much' like dogs, one would know that dogs don't just bite because they are 'afraid' either.

Not all of us have the resources or experience to rehabilitate a biter. I have also noticed that many of the people on the forum like to put others down. Instead of trying to solve the biting issue, why not just try to help rehome this rat? The owner has obviously decided that it is not going to work out so can't we just leave it at that? What good is convincing someone to keep an animal they don't feel they are 'equipped' to work with to really going to do for that animal?

I'm sorry about your situation Crazy Rat Lady but thank you for taking care of her and her ratlets- it was a very generous thing to do and at least you were able to help her babies. Hopefully someone with experience will be able to give her a great home. Goodluck little Snake.


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Crazy_Rat_Lady said:


> My husband will not tolerate it anymore. Biting the child was just plain and simply too much for him. Silly me thought I'd get support and maybe a home by posting this, not being berated.


Well, I think we need to calm down a bit. I understand that you feel protective of your child but when you brought Snake into your house you made a commitment to care for her. You can't really say that just b/c she has displeased you she has to go *right* now this very instant. My animals are my children and the stance you are taking is slightly offensive to me... so that might be the reason for the reactions as I know many people feel the same. It's ok to feel guilty about what happened but wounds heal and kids bounce back  So please.. for her sake try to find her the best home possible. Don't just dump her. Try goosemoose for re homing as that seems to be a better site for that.. but where are you located? I think we all just need to focus on finding Snake her forever home.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

i understand that she needs somewhere special, and have no intentions of letting her go to someone who won't care. I know she needs buddies, but if i keep her i will have to isolate her and that's not fair. She is fabulous with the other rats, and really a good rat 80% of the time. If she bites one of my kids friends, I am gonna be hassled. I don't want that. I and you know that rats are misunderstood by alot of people, and with 3 boys, I can't risk a biter being with the girls. They are well played with animals, and honestly spend little time in their cage. Snake is not allowed to be handled by guests, and I personally won't "take" her out of her cage. If she wants out, i lean down and she rides me to the couch. when she wants back we return the same way. I don't like putting my hands or arm near her. I am pretty sure my arm just reminds her of a bad time....lol I don't want to punish her, I want to provide her with the best possible home, and i don't think that isolating her, or diminishing one of my other girls contact with us is the best avenue to be taken. I apologize if you don't think my heart is in the right place, but in all honesty, all i want is for her to have the best possible home she can.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

i am in Hamilton, ON and will be traveling to Ottawa in the next week


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Crazy_Rat_Lady said:


> I put too much pressure on her???? You are shitting me right? I'd let her chew my stupid hand off before i got rid of her without trying everything.


Wow, don't be so offended. With "pressure" I mean, stuff she isn't able to handle. If you ask for advice , don't lash out if people try to help you.


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

no-one tried to help me. I essentially got told i should just suck it up and keep her. Well, she bit me again and now she is alone in a cage while my other girls all share one. This makes no-one sadder than me, but I cannot run the risk of her hurting someone besides me. No-one but me is allowed to touch her cage and i bring her out for free range with the others, but she is feeling punished and lonely i am sure.

I am terrified my husband is gonna "rehome" her while i am at work one day, and he doesn't much care what happens to her. He just wants her out. His idea of her living happily ever after involves taking her to the escarpment and opening the door.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I live in Toronto (but no car :-\), any way to get her to me?

I rehab rats (frightened, angry, biters, sick, and old) but assumed since you were a poster on Rat Forum you were another U.S. or International member. LOL


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> I live in Toronto (but no car :-\), any way to get her to me?
> 
> I rehab rats (frightened, angry, biters, sick, and old) but assumed since you were a poster on Rat Forum you were another U.S. or International member. LOL


Well, I wonder how GO transit would feel about me transporting a rat...i don't see how it would be a huge problem as long as i had her in something secure....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Crazy_Rat_Lady said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Toronto (but no car :-\), any way to get her to me?
> ...


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure i can get him to keep her for another 2 weeks if she has a good home to go to. I would love to keep her myself, but its just not fair to have her isolated and also not fair to have the rest of them not allowed to be played with cause she is in there. I feel like i am totally stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

Like I've said, she is an awesome rat, who has some issues, all of them based in the fact that she spent time enclosed with a snake. It is not her fault...and she deserves the best home that I can get for her. I do truly wish it could be with me, but know she will be much happier with little friends to snuggle with.

I am going to put her back in with the others, she just looks horribly sad all alone, and will continue just being ridiculously careful, and not allowing anyone else to go in until she is on her way to your house.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wasn't thinking and remembered to contact an awesome friend of mine who lives in St Catherines. She has helped with many ratty transports for me, and she's a doll 

Not having a car I suck at figuring out where things are in relation to other places : So I asked if she ever went through Hamilton on her way through to Oshawa. She goes through Toronto or near enough at least once a week.

Here's her reply

_For sure, I drive by Hamilton every day on the way to and from work! This week I am only working today, Wed, and Thursday. Not sure when I could get her to T.O., but possibly sometime over the weekend?

Anyways, I could pick her up and hold on to her until I could get her to you no problems!!!! I work until 4:00 every day so I could get to Hamilton around 4:30ish...._

Now I need an email addy PM'd to me and I can connect you me and Andrea


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Snake (name TBA) should be home soon with my foster/transporter.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

YAY! If anyone can help her its you lilspaz! 

I look forward to her updated threads and seeing her progress!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I heard she's doing well at my foster's, very curious about her new surroundings and not stressed (which is always my fear).

She's an average sized black hoodie with only a little stripe and spots...her markings remind me of my sweet Adia 

My plan is to introduce her to a very very sweet group. They accept rats extremely well and are kind to them with random licks as they meet them in the cage 

I am very excited to meet her ;D


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i hope you'she'l fit in well in to her new home


----------



## Crazy_Rat_Lady (Jun 4, 2009)

She really is a sweet girl most of the time....It's only when she's feeling trapped...or is perceiving herself in a threatening situation. Because of being in with the snake, her perceptions are a little off and she bites. As i have said its the kids in and out of the cages all the time that worries me. And I work too much to give her all she needs.

My kids have all approved lilspaz as a far better rat owner than we are, and think that Snake is getting the home she truly deserves after enduring all she has in her 4 or 5 months she's been alive. Thank you so much for that. Thanks also to your transporter for her efforts.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like the little girl is a waterbowl splasher...hehehe.

And she might be arriving at 10-11 am tomorrow morning YAY!


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

hope things go well xxx  i have just read this thread, what a lovely story


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

and her story continues here....

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16258.0.html


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Shoot  I was too late on this thread apparently, I live in Oshawa and I'm looking for more girls! Oh well, I'm glad she found a good forever home


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Shoot  I was too late on this thread apparently, I live in Oshawa and I'm looking for more girls! Oh well, I'm glad she found a good forever home


I am sure we can find you rats, there's a ton of girls available (babies to young adults) and there is often transport that can be arranged.

But little now-licky Clare stays with me


----------

